# Question about my Lenovo phone and APOK



## chromafunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi ! I'm on china and recently bought a Lenovo phone with android vers. 4.0.4

SPECS are :

CPU : ARM7 rev0 V71

RAM 512

KERNEL is Linux 3.0.13

Can I install APOK on it ? It would be great as the default build is crap and it's only on chinese. I would like to test it if nobody did before, could you please give a link with instructions on how to do it ?

Thanks !!!


----------

